# New Parking Lots For Next Season Maybe?



## Enzo (Feb 27, 2008)

Hey Everyone,
I have 13 residential clients for next season and I also want to do some parking lots. I am hoping to at least get one. I know a guy who owns about 4 or 5 Dunkin Donuts on the same road within 2 miles of each other. I want to offer him a price per lot based on a per push system for the storm depending on the snowfall. This is what I was thinking for just plowing:

$75 2-6"
$100 6-10"
$150 10" or more

I buy ice melter for almost $17 a bag which is 50 pounds. I would think I would need at least 150 pounds to cover the sidewalks and parking lot. 

Can someone please help me out on what you think about this I greatly appreciate it.

Enzo


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

dunkn donuts lots arent that big. how you going to get rid of the snow?


----------



## Enzo (Feb 27, 2008)

Stacking the Snow to the corners, or other parts where I can. I am going to try and get some pictures for you guys to get a better look at the situation.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

try google earth


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

bribrius;536010 said:


> dunkn donuts lots arent that big. how you going to get rid of the snow?


they actually get snow in connecticut?? j/k


----------



## Enzo (Feb 27, 2008)

Yeah they do lol. I know for sure that this one here is one the Dunkin Donuts he owns.

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&hl=...19&iwloc=A&iwstate1=sscorrectthiscard:actions


----------



## Enzo (Feb 27, 2008)

What do you all think?


----------



## Runner (Jul 21, 2000)

Sounds ok. I don't know what kind of ice melter you are paying $17 a bag for...It better be Landscapers choice for that amount...and I SURE wouldn't be using that unless you re always up against grass. 
Another thing,...I'm not crazy about your rating scale for additional snowfalls.


----------



## Enzo (Feb 27, 2008)

Do you think I should be charging more? And yeah there is grass I need to protect in certain areas.


----------



## Runner (Jul 21, 2000)

Yea, your scale needs to have higher ratios.


----------



## Enzo (Feb 27, 2008)

Ok what would you suggest I set them at?


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

I would use regular salt on the lot and non salt on the walks. At $17 per bag thats the last thing i would put on a parking lot. Heck at $17 i would have a hard time putting that stuff on a sidewalk


----------



## Enzo (Feb 27, 2008)

Why is that?


----------



## Gicon (Oct 1, 2005)

Enzo;536007 said:


> I know a guy who owns about 4 or 5 Dunkin Donuts on the same road within 2 miles of each other. I want to offer him a price per lot based on a per push system This is what I was thinking for just plowing:
> 
> $75 2-6"
> $100 6-10"
> ...


Enzo, first of all, if you want to talk about high maintenance, you are talking about the right account. If that guy has 5 locations within 2 miles, they are generating some serious money. You will have to pick one or the other between Residentials and these 5 becuase this guy isnt going to listen to you tell him you cant get there for another 3 hours becuase you have to finish up your Resi Route. 2nd of all, $75? $100? You are doing this to make money right.......not just help out your dads friend???? Those prices are way to low for the commitment that is involved in Dunkin Donuts.....ESPECIALLY if they are 24 hours, or one or more is a bakery hub. 2nd of all.....$17 per bag of salt???? Ive never even seen salt that expensive. The most expensive thing Ive ever bought was Inferno, just to try it out, and it was around $15 a bag. No way will you be making money at $17 per bag. You will have to be in the $8 range for a quality product. Get a few more Residentials. They will be more lucrative and not as high maintenance. I can go a lot deeper into the cost effectiveness of this proposal, just not typing in a post.


----------



## plowman4life (Jan 16, 2008)

if you pick up all his D and D you are gonna want to tell your resis that they may be waiting. and your gonna want at least 2 trucks for just those D&Ds to keep them all salted and cleared durring and after a storm. plus a couple trucks or just 1 to take care of your resis and to help out the other ones at the police headquarters (D&D)


----------



## Enzo (Feb 27, 2008)

Yeah I understand what you guys are saying. I just said $75 to see what people think. I want to try and under bid the other guy to offer the owner some better pricing. You guys are right about having more trucks which I cant afford right now, but I am looking into getting another truck in a few years. I am going to try and get the parking lot of a small convenient store near some residential accounts I have, hopefully I can work something out with them. As far as ice melter/salt where could I get that for cheap in the CT area?


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

payup*I WOULDNT TOUCH THOSE LOTS FOR LESS $200 PLUS SALT APP. 2-6INCH YOUR LIABILITY ON THAT LOT IS 10X THAT OF YOUR RESI ACCOUNTS JMO *:salute::salute:GOOD LUCK


----------



## Enzo (Feb 27, 2008)

Yeah, I also have another guy that I use to help him by being his shoveler  but I learned many things and I know he will be more than happy to get these parking lots and we split the profits. So now we got two trucks covering all the lots. I am also getting business insurance as well as my LLC before I go ahead and talk to the owner of the DD's.


----------



## Sno (Jan 12, 2002)

In a 10" Snow storm, you'd be humpin pretty good to properly care for two of those with one truck.

I agree, that looks like a 200.00 lot at 3"

Bid 175 if you want it real bad but I'd get three trucks for 5 of those lots.

And insurance... 

Plan on residentials waiting 5-10 hours after the storm.

Or Mr. Duncan wont be happy.


----------

